# Slammed The Fish On Johnson Beach Today!



## gulfcoastlee

Went out this morning about 10am, had 4 rods out on Johnson beach, Fish Caught were 2 Bull Reds, 16 Bluefish, 12 Spanish Mackerel, and 22 Pompano, Also had a live hardtail out and hooked a Tarpon, but he cut the leader. was wondering if anyone else has ever caught Tarpon in the Area, didnt think they came this far up the coast? Going back after this cold/rain front moves through. not a bad haul today. Was using sand fleas, shrimp, cigar minnows, and gotcha plugs. 2nd Bull Red was caught on Yo-Zuri Hydro Tiger on top of the sandbar. The Pompano were chasng the hell out of some type of bait on the Sandbar, I kept casting shrimp in midst of em and kept getting hooked up, decent sizes.


----------



## User6882

:looser


----------



## jigslinger

CUTE!:nonono


----------



## gulfcoastlee

jigslinger, not to be rude or anything, but i was there, my cousin Mike Peek, who is a well respected Charter Boat Captain from Orange Beach was there, we know what we caught, were not here to impress anybody, most of our fish were released, some were kept. All we did when we got there was follow the birds, they led us to the fish, most of em held in the deep pocket between the 1st and 2nd sandbar. There were 2 other fisherman there about 100 yards off of us and they slammed some fish as well. they were just there, can't explain it, best day ive had in a looooonnngggg time. The fish would come up onthe sandbar, and the school in the deep water between them. It was just our lucky day i guess.:moon


----------



## Dylan

And then you woke up?


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF

Isn't the water temp still a little chilly for spanish??? Or are they really out there right now???


----------



## gulfcoastlee

we recorded the water temp at 61 degrees, not sure why the fish were there but they were there, we would see the birds diving and we would start casting as far as we could. People were also doing well on West Beach Pass in Gulf Shores, fishing the deep channel spot right off the sandbar. We let most of the fish go mainly because we had a small coo;er, and we even got checked for fishing licences, couldn't believe it.


----------



## jaceboat

> we even got checked for fishing licences, couldn't believe it.


now we know he is lieing :letsdrink


----------



## karma

not to sure why yall think he is lying.. but if i were led to believe he was for whatever reason.. the fact that his title has every letter in uppercase leads to believe he is a liar. haha :letsdrink


----------



## Sunshine17

Oh yea. Let me add to this report. I caught a Blue Marlin in the Escambia River. Yea. they are there. Haha. Thats as much of a lie as this report.


----------



## User6882

You sir are a dick.. This is one helluva first post, and I'm officially calling shinanigans!!


----------



## amberj

> *Sunshine17 (3/9/2010)*Oh yea. Let me add to this report. I caught a Blue Marlin in the Escambia River. Yea. they are there. Haha. Thats as much of a lie as this report.


I saw that marlin in the escambia river when you caught it...i was busy hooked up on 200# tarpon!!!


----------



## Cornflake789

I might go out there this weekend and see if i can get me a few, i also heard that the albino sailfish are getting pretty thick in the pass right now


----------



## asago

The water temp was 61? I recorded 56 just a few miles away from you around the same time.... hard to believe we've got a 5 degree temperature difference on the beach within just a few mile span....


----------



## biggamefishr

> *asago (3/9/2010)*The water temp was 61? I recorded 56 just a few miles away from you around the same time.... hard to believe we've got a 5 degree temperature difference on the beach within just a few mile span....




with all seriousness...most of the water temp reports that i've gotten lately has the gulf along the beach at around 61 and thats from multiple sources. 



with that being said, congrats to the original poster for being one awesome fisherman, noones seen a spanish, tarpon, hardtail, or a decent number of pomps around here in months and you managed to do a number on them in one day...when noone else did


----------



## AaronBarnes

:clap


----------



## Team Bloody Waters

I had a Captain from Destin with me and the blue water is definately up the escambia river right now, we raised 3 whites and 2 blues on bush hooks! Hell of a day! Oh yeah i forgot my camera too!:moon


----------



## onemorecast

Is the original poster of this thread jspoony in disguise???? :nonono


----------



## naclh2oDave

Nah, spooney was hunting yesterday, I think. This dude must be some kinda good though. He reported more pomps in one day than have been reported on here in months........ and months.


----------



## jigslinger

Yeah, to make it believable he should have thrown a couple ling in there too.


----------



## User6882

what about the roosterfish?


----------



## choppedliver

if i had that kind of haul, id buy a camera just to prove it


----------



## jigslinger

I'm really surprised that all the pompano weren't African Pomps this time of year.


----------



## jaceboat

> my cousin Mike Peek, who is a well respected Charter Boat Captain from Orange Beach


not to mention that if he cousin was a well respected charter boat captain from orange beach he would know that tarpon live here. 

BTW i caught an estamated 200lb cobia ofg 3 mile bridge this morning but i released it without taking pics cause i was worried the flash would harm the fishes vision.


----------



## steve-o

wheres johnsons beach located


----------



## pcolafisherman

Speakin of unbelievablle stories i caught a world record ling yesterday on a banana peel, decided to let it go cuz i felt bad for it......sorry no pictures.





:looser


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

While I was fishing from the pensacola pier with my trusty cane pole, I happened to hook up on a humpback whale!

After a couple minutes of working the rail back and forth, I overcame it and got a pier net under it, when, lo-and-behold, this swedish swimsuit model falls out of the whale's mouth and into the net. Apparently, she had been modeling on the shore of the Dead Sea, when this whale came along and scooped her up.

She survived for 18 weeks on nothing but rotten menhaden that the whale ate while en route to Pensacola. She ran a piece of garden water hose through the blowhole and used it to breathe with.

Just wait til you see my picture in the PJC with that lady in my pier net!!:doh


----------



## PorknBeans

could be a summer post if pompano was replaced with ladyfish.....:doh


----------



## Redfish

What was that you were Using Job 1.5s or Zig-Zags!!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink:doh


----------



## jspooney

> *naclh2oDave (3/9/2010)*Nah, spooney was hunting yesterday, I think. This dude must be some kinda good though. He reported more pomps in one day than have been reported on here in months........ and months.




Dave, come by and look at the huge antelope I killed. He was a beast. Very long drag.


----------



## bamagator

Hey Bob......I saw two bucks in the yard today and one of them was a doe!:letsdrink


----------



## choppedliver

I saw a snipe in my back yard. I startled it and when it flew off, it got eaten by a giant dodo bird. The dodo bird flew off with the snipe in its mouth, when a pterodactyl came along and ate the dodo bird. Damnedest thing "i ever did saw"


----------



## Snatch it

WOW!


----------



## BWNN

Nothing like a grand, grand , grand slam! I sure hope the fish are still biting like that when i go! "don't believe i would have told that one"


----------



## TURTLE

*Holy crap!!!!! I'm glad I take pics every report I make, you guys are brutal.*

*It is obviously BS though.:moon*


----------



## Grouper Snupper

Talk is cheap, that many pomps in one morning of fishing???? no where's the beef, where are the pictures of all these caught fish. If 22 pomps were caught, somebody is going to eat really good for quite a few meals.


----------



## Fishforlife2

Yup I can vouch for him. I was the guy down the beach I caught a couple over 200lb pomps yes thats right TWO HUNDRED POUNDS. Then out of nowhere a 1000lb+ ling free jumps onto the beach. This guy tried to beat me to it but I wasnt having any of that. I also caught sixteen Tarpon the smallest at 400lbs and largest slightly over 700lbs. I was also able to shatter the world record Red fish by catching one that was just shy of 900lbs. Then I continued to kill every last living King Mackerel and Spanish Mackerel and every single flipper in the Gulf Of Mexico. I broke over 120 records in over 50 line classes. Out of all the fish I caught the only one that didn't rear his head was the Endangered Red Snapper.

GOOD FISHING!!!!

-Chandler

:sleeping


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

I just backed up my truck to the Gulf of Mexico, and let down the tailgate....

A whole TROOP of red snapper swam up on the beach, and flopped around til every last one of them was in the bed of my truck....

I almost got stuck trying to get out of there!:doh


----------



## Yeahbuddy

I hooked up with a brown trout off Destin Bridge yesterday, then I saw a drunk homeless man Pooping in the water and realized it was nt a brown trout I had in my hand


----------



## Yeahbuddy

I hooked up with a brown trout off Destin Bridge yesterday, then I saw a drunk homeless man Pooping in the water and realized it was nt a brown trout I had in my hand


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

GROSS!!!:sick


----------



## onemorecast

Keep em coming! This post is getting funnier by the minute. I'm bustin a gut reading them. Funny stuff!!


----------



## mdrobe2

I was out there today fishing a piece of spider web I tied onto a blade of grass and I lost a tarpon that cut my leader with his teeth. Then, Tommy Holmes saw me on the beach (he was cobia fishing on Team Outcast with Anthony), and he was so bummed about my lost fish he beached his boat and gave me his Rolex watch to help me feel better. Then,I caught a 20 pound speckled trout on a live cricket. I put the world record trout out as a live bait and caught a 75 pound peacock bass. While I was fighting the peacock I stepped on a flounder the size of a piece of plywood and just fought it out with the flounder man to man. I stuffed it withbeluga caviar then gave it to a homeless guy who was passed out in my Ferrari whenI got back from fishing. On the way home I got side swiped by a leprechaun driving aBrink's truck and a bag of gold bullion fell into my Ferrari. I traded the gold to a guy I met on the forum that had 5 gallon buckets for sale. I spentthe rest of the gold hiring Van Halen to play a forum get together party I had, where I met the girl from She's Out Of Your League. She toldme I was well endowed and told me all she wanted to do with her life was work and support me fishing and pay the mortgage on a waterfront home for the rest of her life, as long as I took time to "pleasure her", which involved viewing my forum picture gallery a lot while she was naked. I was worn out at this point so I went to sleep on my mattress made out of puppy ears. In my dream people on the forum actually read my fishing reports and didn't try to say fish I caught weighed less than my guide said they did.


----------



## Fishforlife2

> *mdrobe2 (3/15/2010)*I was out there today fishing a piece of spider web I tied onto a blade of grass and I lost a tarpon that cut my leader with his teeth. Then, Tommy Holmes saw me on the beach (he was cobia fishing on Team Outcast with Anthony), and he was so bummed about my lost fish he beached his boat and gave me his Rolex watch to help me feel better. Then,I caught a 20 pound speckled trout on a live cricket. I put the world record trout out as a live bait and caught a 75 pound peacock bass. While I was fighting the peacock I stepped on a flounder the size of a piece of plywood and just fought it out with the flounder man to man. I stuffed it withbeluga caviar then gave it to a homeless guy who was passed out in my Ferrari whenI got back from fishing. On the way home I got side swiped by a leprechaun driving aBrink's truck and a bag of gold bullion fell into my Ferrari. I traded the gold to a guy I met on the forum that had 5 gallon buckets for sale. I spentthe rest of the gold hiring Van Halen to play a forum get together party I had, where I met the girl from She's Out Of Your League. She toldme I was well endowed and told me all she wanted to do with her life was work and support me fishing and pay the mortgage on a waterfront home for the rest of her life, as long as I took time to "pleasure her", which involved viewing my forum picture gallery a lot while she was naked. I was worn out at this point so I went to sleep on my mattress made out of puppy ears. In my dream people on the forum actually read my fishing reports and didn't try to say fish I caught weighed less than my guide said they did.


Well thats nice, BUT it doesn't have anything on my day yesterday. While confirming the original posters report with one of my own Jesus Christ himself walked into my house and said "Let's go kill some Tuna!" so we went out to the beach pier threw it in drive and headed to the spur. Instead of Tuna fishing we spent the day catching Marlin. We caught about 3500 or so before we found the ONE we wanted. While trolling a live kangaroo we hooked a large cubera snapper that shattered the world record. Somewhere in the range of 750lbs. While fighting that fish our other rod, that had a live polar bear on it, went off. THERE HE WAS!!! It was atleast a 10lb marlin. It was a black marlin, ofcourse, I made short work of it but when we got it up to the boat the big boy got him. Must've been about three tons of cobra ling. Fiveminutes later we had him gaffed and in the boat. We threw him on the cutting board and started cuttin strips for cut bait. With the way the day was progressing it was no surprise that immediately we hooked up to a large permit that had a school of grouper on it. We started hooking the grouper and shortly got our limit then bagged the permit and went back to trolling. Ten minutes later we had all 694 rods on the boat go off. Figuring we got into a small school of bluefish Jesus and I just started reeling but 2 hours later we knew we had something more. We were hooked into ATLANTIS after a 250 day fight we finally got the ancient city up and sold it to the Canadians for 600million dollars. I just paid cash for a 59ft Viking and bought a fleet of 30ft Grady Whites and 22ft Cape Horns. I'm currently working a deal out with Obama to buy the White House and will be moving into the Great Wall of China tomorrow. This will no doubt be my last post in a couple years so I would like to bid all of you farewell.

EDIT: Just got off the phone with China and I can't go there so... I'll be here.

-Sincerely, 

Chandler


----------



## User6882

> *Fishforlife2 (3/16/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *mdrobe2 (3/15/2010)*I was out there today fishing a piece of spider web I tied onto a blade of grass and I lost a tarpon that cut my leader with his teeth. Then, Tommy Holmes saw me on the beach (he was cobia fishing on Team Outcast with Anthony), and he was so bummed about my lost fish he beached his boat and gave me his Rolex watch to help me feel better. Then,I caught a 20 pound speckled trout on a live cricket. I put the world record trout out as a live bait and caught a 75 pound peacock bass. While I was fighting the peacock I stepped on a flounder the size of a piece of plywood and just fought it out with the flounder man to man. I stuffed it withbeluga caviar then gave it to a homeless guy who was passed out in my Ferrari whenI got back from fishing. On the way home I got side swiped by a leprechaun driving aBrink's truck and a bag of gold bullion fell into my Ferrari. I traded the gold to a guy I met on the forum that had 5 gallon buckets for sale. I spentthe rest of the gold hiring Van Halen to play a forum get together party I had, where I met the girl from She's Out Of Your League. She toldme I was well endowed and told me all she wanted to do with her life was work and support me fishing and pay the mortgage on a waterfront home for the rest of her life, as long as I took time to "pleasure her", which involved viewing my forum picture gallery a lot while she was naked. I was worn out at this point so I went to sleep on my mattress made out of puppy ears. In my dream people on the forum actually read my fishing reports and didn't try to say fish I caught weighed less than my guide said they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats nice, BUT it doesn't have anything on my day yesterday. While confirming the original posters report with one of my own Jesus Christ himself walked into my house and said "Let's go kill some Tuna!" so we went out to the beach pier threw it in drive and headed to the spur. Instead of Tuna fishing we spent the day catching Marlin. We caught about 3500 or so before we found the ONE we wanted. While trolling a live kangaroo we hooked a large cubera snapper that shattered the world record. Somewhere in the range of 750lbs. While fighting that fish our other rod, that had a live polar bear on it, went off. THERE HE WAS!!! It was atleast a 10lb marlin. It was a black marlin, ofcourse, I made short work of it but when we got it up to the boat the big boy got him. Must've been about three tons of cobra ling. Fiveminutes later we had him gaffed and in the boat. We threw him on the cutting board and started cuttin strips for cut bait. With the way the day was progressing it was no surprise that immediately we hooked up to a large permit that had a school of grouper on it. We started hooking the grouper and shortly got our limit then bagged the permit and went back to trolling. Ten minutes later we had all 694 rods on the boat go off. Figuring we got into a small school of bluefish Jesus and I just started reeling but 2 hours later we knew we had something more. We were hooked into ATLANTIS after a 250 day fight we finally got the ancient city up and sold it to the Canadians for 600million dollars. I just paid cash for a 59ft Viking and bought a fleet of 30ft Grady Whites and 22ft Cape Horns. I'm currently working a deal out with Obama to buy the White House and will be moving into the Great Wall of China tomorrow. This will no doubt be my last post in a couple years so I would like to bid all of you farewell.
> 
> EDIT: Just got off the phone with China and I can't go there so... I'll be here.
> 
> -Sincerely,
> 
> Chandler
Click to expand...

holy crap, i blew beer on my computer!!!!!


----------



## Saltfisher

i caught a platipus out on the edge;Igot it on a fox squirrel icaught as bait at the destin pass, oh and this was all done on a kayak with no paddles. 

:takephoto:takephoto ??


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

uphill, both ways!!!!


----------



## jeff portnoy

you know what guys... i believe him... if he's talking about catching all that over the past 50 years...


----------



## bigruss

I just wonder...If you guys know it's bull shit why even take your time to bitch about it?


----------



## mike potter

Hey i was allso spooled in that river by a submarine... Then sunk by a torpeado


----------



## Fishforlife2

> *bigruss (3/17/2010)*I just wonder...If you guys know it's bull shit why even take your time to bitch about it?


I'm not bitching about it I'm simple stating that I was there and I SAW it with my own two eyes. In fact I went back yesterday and to say I slayed them is an understatement. I caught 693,745,801.5 fish. Mostly Halibut and King salmon with a few roosterfish and Wallabys mixed in but we did catch one studly three-toed sloth. Justto clear the air. 

-Chandler


----------



## User6882

> *bigruss (3/17/2010)*I just wonder...If you guys know it's bull shit why even take your time to bitch about it?


Because we can


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

again......

Uphill, BOTH WAYS!

in the snow!

wearing a tutu.........


----------



## Glastronix

This one time...at three mile bridge...I caught a white trout....


----------



## bigruss

> *BigBrandon (3/17/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *bigruss (3/17/2010)*I just wonder...If you guys know it's bull shit why even take your time to bitch about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we can
Click to expand...



Oh ok, if out of boredom I understand... I mean its only obvious he was lying from the get go.


----------



## mdrobe2

I wrote my response to seeif y'all would think it was funny...I had fun writing it!


----------



## jspooney

.


----------



## jspooney

> *Fishforlife2 (3/16/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *mdrobe2 (3/15/2010)*I was out there today fishing a piece of spider web I tied onto a blade of grass and I lost a tarpon that cut my leader with his teeth. Then, Tommy Holmes saw me on the beach (he was cobia fishing on Team Outcast with Anthony), and he was so bummed about my lost fish he beached his boat and gave me his Rolex watch to help me feel better. Then,I caught a 20 pound speckled trout on a live cricket. I put the world record trout out as a live bait and caught a 75 pound peacock bass. While I was fighting the peacock I stepped on a flounder the size of a piece of plywood and just fought it out with the flounder man to man. I stuffed it withbeluga caviar then gave it to a homeless guy who was passed out in my Ferrari whenI got back from fishing. On the way home I got side swiped by a leprechaun driving aBrink's truck and a bag of gold bullion fell into my Ferrari. I traded the gold to a guy I met on the forum that had 5 gallon buckets for sale. I spentthe rest of the gold hiring Van Halen to play a forum get together party I had, where I met the girl from She's Out Of Your League. She toldme I was well endowed and told me all she wanted to do with her life was work and support me fishing and pay the mortgage on a waterfront home for the rest of her life, as long as I took time to "pleasure her", which involved viewing my forum picture gallery a lot while she was naked. I was worn out at this point so I went to sleep on my mattress made out of puppy ears. In my dream people on the forum actually read my fishing reports and didn't try to say fish I caught weighed less than my guide said they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats nice, BUT it doesn't have anything on my day yesterday. While confirming the original posters report with one of my own Jesus Christ himself walked into my house and said "Let's go kill some Tuna!" so we went out to the beach pier threw it in drive and headed to the spur. Instead of Tuna fishing we spent the day catching Marlin. We caught about 3500 or so before we found the ONE we wanted. While trolling a live kangaroo we hooked a large cubera snapper that shattered the world record. Somewhere in the range of 750lbs. While fighting that fish our other rod, that had a live polar bear on it, went off. THERE HE WAS!!! It was atleast a 10lb marlin. It was a black marlin, ofcourse, I made short work of it but when we got it up to the boat the big boy got him. Must've been about three tons of cobra ling. Fiveminutes later we had him gaffed and in the boat. We threw him on the cutting board and started cuttin strips for cut bait. With the way the day was progressing it was no surprise that immediately we hooked up to a large permit that had a school of grouper on it. [highlight=#ffff11]We started hooking the grouper and shortly got our limit[/highlight] then bagged the permit and went back to trolling. Ten minutes later we had all 694 rods on the boat go off. Figuring we got into a small school of bluefish Jesus and I just started reeling but 2 hours later we knew we had something more. We were hooked into ATLANTIS after a 250 day fight we finally got the ancient city up and sold it to the Canadians for 600million dollars. I just paid cash for a 59ft Viking and bought a fleet of 30ft Grady Whites and 22ft Cape Horns. I'm currently working a deal out with Obama to buy the White House and will be moving into the Great Wall of China tomorrow. This will no doubt be my last post in a couple years so I would like to bid all of you farewell.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just got off the phone with China and I can't go there so... I'll be here.
> 
> 
> 
> -Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Chandler
Click to expand...





I'm gonna have to raise the flag on this one. Everybody knows grouper is not in season. LIAR!


----------



## le4eva

you guys are wrong as hell. i believe what this guy say is the truth and nothing more. i mean look at this guy who caught the yellow fin in the bayhttp://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic183361-15-1.aspx?Highlight=tuna


----------



## Brandonshobie

Ok ok Iwas out in my kayak the same day the poiser i mean poster caught all those fish and this is what happen to me!
I got out early and ran out of cigs pretty fast due to all the marlin that was by the beach but then

I saw aeel with a frog in his mouth, and
frogs are
goodmarlin bait.
Knowing theeel couldn't bite me with the frog in his
mouth,
I grabbed him right behind the head, took the frog and put
it in
my bait bucket.
Now the dilemma was how to release theeel without
getting bitten 
I grabbed my bottle of <SPAN style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed; CURSOR: hand" id=lw_1268896774_1 class=yshortcuts>Jack Daniels and poured a little
whiskey in its mouth.
His eyes rolled back, he went limp!
I
released him into thegulf without incident and carried on
with my fishing,
using the frog as bait.
A little later, I felt a nudge on my kayak..
There was thateel with two
frogs in his mouth!


----------



## Fishforlife2

> *jspooney (3/18/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fishforlife2 (3/16/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *mdrobe2 (3/15/2010)*I was out there today fishing a piece of spider web I tied onto a blade of grass and I lost a tarpon that cut my leader with his teeth. Then, Tommy Holmes saw me on the beach (he was cobia fishing on Team Outcast with Anthony), and he was so bummed about my lost fish he beached his boat and gave me his Rolex watch to help me feel better. Then,I caught a 20 pound speckled trout on a live cricket. I put the world record trout out as a live bait and caught a 75 pound peacock bass. While I was fighting the peacock I stepped on a flounder the size of a piece of plywood and just fought it out with the flounder man to man. I stuffed it withbeluga caviar then gave it to a homeless guy who was passed out in my Ferrari whenI got back from fishing. On the way home I got side swiped by a leprechaun driving aBrink's truck and a bag of gold bullion fell into my Ferrari. I traded the gold to a guy I met on the forum that had 5 gallon buckets for sale. I spentthe rest of the gold hiring Van Halen to play a forum get together party I had, where I met the girl from She's Out Of Your League. She toldme I was well endowed and told me all she wanted to do with her life was work and support me fishing and pay the mortgage on a waterfront home for the rest of her life, as long as I took time to "pleasure her", which involved viewing my forum picture gallery a lot while she was naked. I was worn out at this point so I went to sleep on my mattress made out of puppy ears. In my dream people on the forum actually read my fishing reports and didn't try to say fish I caught weighed less than my guide said they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats nice, BUT it doesn't have anything on my day yesterday. While confirming the original posters report with one of my own Jesus Christ himself walked into my house and said "Let's go kill some Tuna!" so we went out to the beach pier threw it in drive and headed to the spur. Instead of Tuna fishing we spent the day catching Marlin. We caught about 3500 or so before we found the ONE we wanted. While trolling a live kangaroo we hooked a large cubera snapper that shattered the world record. Somewhere in the range of 750lbs. While fighting that fish our other rod, that had a live polar bear on it, went off. THERE HE WAS!!! It was atleast a 10lb marlin. It was a black marlin, ofcourse, I made short work of it but when we got it up to the boat the big boy got him. Must've been about three tons of cobra ling. Fiveminutes later we had him gaffed and in the boat. We threw him on the cutting board and started cuttin strips for cut bait. With the way the day was progressing it was no surprise that immediately we hooked up to a large permit that had a school of grouper on it. [highlight=#ffff11]We started hooking the grouper and shortly got our limit[/highlight] then bagged the permit and went back to trolling. Ten minutes later we had all 694 rods on the boat go off. Figuring we got into a small school of bluefish Jesus and I just started reeling but 2 hours later we knew we had something more. We were hooked into ATLANTIS after a 250 day fight we finally got the ancient city up and sold it to the Canadians for 600million dollars. I just paid cash for a 59ft Viking and bought a fleet of 30ft Grady Whites and 22ft Cape Horns. I'm currently working a deal out with Obama to buy the White House and will be moving into the Great Wall of China tomorrow. This will no doubt be my last post in a couple years so I would like to bid all of you farewell.
> 
> EDIT: Just got off the phone with China and I can't go there so... I'll be here.
> 
> -Sincerely,
> 
> Chandler
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to raise the flag on this one. Everybody knows grouper is not in season. LIAR!
Click to expand...

I was with JESUS.....:banghead:banghead


----------



## Wookie

> *Brandonshobie (3/18/2010)*Ok ok Iwas out in my kayak the same day the poiser i mean poster caught all those fish and this is what happen to me!
> I got out early and ran out of cigs pretty fast due to all the marlin that was by the beach but then
> 
> I saw aeel with a frog in his mouth, and
> frogs are
> goodmarlin bait.
> Knowing theeel couldn't bite me with the frog in his
> mouth,
> I grabbed him right behind the head, took the frog and put
> it in
> my bait bucket.
> Now the dilemma was how to release theeel without
> getting bitten
> I grabbed my bottle of <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1268896774_1 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">Jack Daniels and poured a little
> whiskey in its mouth.
> His eyes rolled back, he went limp!
> I
> released him into thegulf without incident and carried on
> with my fishing,
> using the frog as bait.
> A little later, I felt a nudge on my kayak..
> There was thateel with two
> frogs in his mouth!


AWESOME!!! GOOD ONE!


----------



## Ultralite

where you been wookie? hadn't seen you on here in a while...


----------



## buoy howdy

I was about to say! That's tough when your ice chest is so small that it can't contain your bag limit for 4 or 5 different species. No sheephead?


----------



## KEEPONFISHING

Wow - I caught a 800 pound Tuna from my bathtub!!


----------



## KEEPONFISHING

Oh yea - and I caught a 3000 Super Grouper too - yea just yesterday from Johnson's beach!


----------



## fishinknots

This thread reminds me the mermaid I caught the other day..... Um...Mm....Delicious......


----------



## Florabama

> *angus_cow_doctor (3/9/2010)*While I was fishing from the pensacola pier with my trusty cane pole, I happened to hook up on a humpback whale!
> 
> After a couple minutes of working the rail back and forth, I overcame it and got a pier net under it, when, lo-and-behold, this swedish swimsuit model falls out of the whale's mouth and into the net. Apparently, she had been modeling on the shore of the Dead Sea, when this whale came along and scooped her up.
> 
> She survived for 18 weeks on nothing but rotten menhaden that the whale ate while en route to Pensacola. She ran a piece of garden water hose through the blowhole and used it to breathe with.
> 
> Just wait til you see my picture in the PJC with that lady in my pier net!!:doh


Believe it or not, there actually was a baby humpback whale that swam up to the end of Pensacola Beach pier some years ago.Someone else may remember seeing it on the evening news. There happened to be someone with a video camera and they got it on video and it was on Channel 3 News that night. It was winter and the water was crystal clear. The whale (around 10 to 15 feet long) swam up to the end of the pier and rolled on its side and looked up at the fishermenwho were all looking down with a dumbfounded look on their face. My first thought was that someone was going to try to snatch hook it, but nobody did. It was clearly a humback with the long white pectoral fins. Channel 3 put it on their website and it stayed up there formonths because nobody who hadn't seen it, believed it, so you would have to take them to the website and show them the humback whale on Pensacola beach.


----------



## todd in the bay

catchin pomps at langdon bch


----------



## TKT

Wow!!! that's 42 fish!! and it took how long to catch these fellows?


----------



## TKT

Wow!!! that's 42 fish!! and it took how long to catch these fellows?


----------



## Yakavelli

Ok guys, I have a confession to make...The other day I was walking down johnson beach and I came accross this blind tourist fishing on the beach with four rods out. He told me he had waited all his life to go fishing on "world-famous" Johnson's Beach, and asked if I would watch his rods and tell him when he got a bite. So I agreed. Next thing I know, he starts getting bites left and right. Over the next few hours I watched him catch more damn catfish than I had ever seen. I felt bad for him so every time he caught a catfish I told him it was a spanish or a pompano or something just so he could have some stories to tell his family back home...One of these catfish I told him was a hardtail and he wanted to use it for bait, he insisted. So I hook-up the catfish for him and turn around to grab another beer, and as I turn back I see that he was facing the wrong way and had casted the catfish into the road. Two seconds later a mustang drives by and gets the catfish's fin stuck in it's tire and sreams off about 100yds of line before breaking it! I looked over at the poor blind guy standing there in astonishment, and told him that he had just hooked the biggest damn tarpon I had ever seen...After that I wished the guy luck and went on about my buisiness. I hope he doesn't try to look me up, I told him I was a respectable local charter captain.


----------



## Fishforlife2

> *Yakavelli (3/21/2010)*Ok guys, I have a confession to make...The other day I was walking down johnson beach and I came accross this blind tourist fishing on the beach with four rods out. He told me he had waited all his life to go fishing on "world-famous" Johnson's Beach, and asked if I would watch his rods and tell him when he got a bite. So I agreed. Next thing I know, he starts getting bites left and right. Over the next few hours I watched him catch more damn catfish than I had ever seen. I felt bad for him so every time he caught a catfish I told him it was a spanish or a pompano or something just so he could have some stories to tell his family back home...One of these catfish I told him was a hardtail and he wanted to use it for bait, he insisted. So I hook-up the catfish for him and turn around to grab another beer, and as I turn back I see that he was facing the wrong way and had casted the catfish into the road. Two seconds later a mustang drives by and gets the catfish's fin stuck in it's tire and sreams off about 100yds of line before breaking it! I looked over at the poor blind guy standing there in astonishment, and told him that he had just hooked the biggest damn tarpon I had ever seen...After that I wished the guy luck and went on about my buisiness. I hope he doesn't try to look me up, I told him I was a respectable local charter captain.


hahaha thats better than mine for sure!:clap:clap


----------



## onemorecast

> *Yakavelli (3/21/2010)*Ok guys, I have a confession to make...The other day I was walking down johnson beach and I came accross this blind tourist fishing on the beach with four rods out. He told me he had waited all his life to go fishing on "world-famous" Johnson's Beach, and asked if I would watch his rods and tell him when he got a bite. So I agreed. Next thing I know, he starts getting bites left and right. Over the next few hours I watched him catch more damn catfish than I had ever seen. I felt bad for him so every time he caught a catfish I told him it was a spanish or a pompano or something just so he could have some stories to tell his family back home...One of these catfish I told him was a hardtail and he wanted to use it for bait, he insisted. So I hook-up the catfish for him and turn around to grab another beer, and as I turn back I see that he was facing the wrong way and had casted the catfish into the road. Two seconds later a mustang drives by and gets the catfish's fin stuck in it's tire and sreams off about 100yds of line before breaking it! I looked over at the poor blind guy standing there in astonishment, and told him that he had just hooked the biggest damn tarpon I had ever seen...After that I wished the guy luck and went on about my buisiness. I hope he doesn't try to look me up, I told him I was a respectable local charter captain.


WOW!!!! That was stinkin funny right there!!!!!! and I didn't think they could get any funnier:clap


----------



## Sunshine17

This stuff is so damn funny. Im sitting here in class reading this and i cant pay attention to whats going on. im laughing and everybody is looking at me weird. Gunna be had to explain.


----------



## Matt09

Haha these are the kinda post that keep me sane, work has been so boring i just sit in the office and almost cry from reading these. Thanks pff.


----------



## jigslinger

That explains it!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

> *Brandonshobie (3/18/2010)*Ok ok Iwas out in my kayak the same day the poiser i mean poster caught all those fish and this is what happen to me!
> 
> I got out early and ran out of cigs pretty fast due to all the marlin that was by the beach but then
> 
> 
> 
> I saw aeel with a frog in his mouth, and
> 
> frogs are
> 
> goodmarlin bait.
> 
> Knowing theeel couldn't bite me with the frog in his
> 
> mouth,
> 
> I grabbed him right behind the head, took the frog and put
> 
> it in
> 
> my bait bucket.
> 
> Now the dilemma was how to release theeel without
> 
> getting bitten
> 
> I grabbed my bottle of <SPAN style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed; CURSOR: hand" id=lw_1268896774_1 class=yshortcuts>Jack Daniels and poured a little
> 
> whiskey in its mouth.
> 
> His eyes rolled back, he went limp!
> 
> I
> 
> released him into thegulf without incident and carried on
> 
> with my fishing,
> 
> using the frog as bait.
> 
> A little later, I felt a nudge on my kayak..
> 
> There was thateel with two
> 
> frogs in his mouth!




NOW THATS SUM FUNNY SHIT!!!!


----------



## Snatch it

My Goodness This is Hilarious


----------



## drifterfisher

> *steve-o (3/9/2010)*wheres johnsons beach located


again,where is this beach,google doesnt know


----------



## Yakavelli

Johnson's Beach is also known as Perdido Key, or Gulf Islands National Seashore (not Ft. Pickens).


----------



## jigslinger

Did people used to call it Gulf Beach?


----------



## Cornflake789

> *Sunshine17 (3/23/2010)*This stuff is so damn funny. Im sitting here in class reading this and i cant pay attention to whats going on. im laughing and everybody is looking at me weird. Gunna be had to explain.




I was wondering why the hell you were laughing so much in world history when everyone else was quiet after the test


----------



## floater1

sorry for the late reply but i have been in the belly of a sperm whale that swallowed my boat while fishing at the 3 mile bridge one night it was the darnest thing i have ever seen he just came up from behind while we were chunking red snapper and swallowed us whole we survived the last few months in his belly eating sardines and crackersthis is my story and i am sticking to it


----------

